# Now that the W8 is getting older, has anyone started to push the envelope with them?



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Since the W8 is getting close to 10 years old at this point and you can buy a used W8 Passat for fairly cheap now, has anyone started to really play with these performance-wise? 

Has anyone done any real dyno tuning (or maybe even forced induction) to see what kind of power these engines can really put down (or handle)?


----------



## mperew8 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been looking for this my self, most of the work thats been done is custom pipes, suspension etc etc, little to do with the motor it self, you need to remember that there is no extra room under the hood and it was such a limited production car that there wasn't much made for it. I'd love to see some one take one and drop it into an old A8 and try to put twin turbos on it. The problem is it would be about $20K to get it together maybe more depending on what parts you would need to work around. I'd love do it, or help with some one doing it, but right now its outta my price range.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree. I bought mine back in September of last year. And there simply isn't enough aftermarket performance improvements to this engine. The only thing I've done since buying it was installing H&R sport springs. I cut off the mufflers so that I could fit the Votex rear bumper/valance, but I plan on redoing the piping since it's all rusted. The only other thing I was thinking about doing was Unitronic, but I can't justify spending that amount for 10-15 more hp.


----------



## Jacob Potts (Jul 4, 2007)

mperew8 said:


> . . . little to do with the motor it self, you need to remember that there is no extra room under the hood and it was such a limited production car that there wasn't much made for it.


mperew8, since there is no extra room under the hood, does that mean there would be something able to be done with it if there was more room? For example, if we put the W8 in the back of a Superlight SLC, would that gain the extra clearance we would need to tune the engine further?

An example of the Superlight SLC:










Thanks!

Jacob Potts


----------

